# What sub woofer is this?



## audionub65 (Jun 12, 2010)

This sub was from a good company that went under, and the sub woofer is a down firing. The sub seems to be changed and the amplifier is gone because it broke. Was one of the common faults with this subwoofer.

Thanks!


----------

